
Introducing Nitrogen (Erlang-based Web Framework) - Xichekolas
http://nitrogenproject.com/web/learn
======
intranation
I have to say, I don't really think Erlang is suitable for front-end stuff.
Its string handling is just not good enough for the most common web tasks.

Also, this smells a lot like .Net's datatables etc., which go against modern
front-end best practices.

~~~
evgen
While Erlang is not the first choice one would make for heavy string
processing, in most web apps you are doing far less string processing than
people assume. For an Erlang solution you just keep the "string" as an Erlang
binary and pass it around in this raw form. With the addition of unicode to
the list of types that are available for processing with the Erlang binary
datatype in the recent R13 release this option is becoming more interesting.

------
etal
The focus on Comet and an event-driven model remind me of HAppS. Is there
something about this approach that's especially appealing in pure functional
languages?

~~~
jfarmer
Maybe not in pure functional languages per se, but it meshes nicely with the
actor model that underlies most of Erlang's computational abilities.

------
davidw
Interesting - I've long said that I think Erlang might be well suited to very
ajax-intensive apps. It's not that great as a templateing language, but does
ok when you're just passing json back and forth. I suppose the issue is
sorting out what sort of 'model' component to use... Mnesia, CouchDB, or a
more traditional db?

